# udder bagging up



## ksalvagno (Nov 24, 2010)

What is the average timeframe from when a female starts bagging up till birth? I have a female that I have no idea when she was bred and yesterday I noticed that she has started bagging up.

I made the mistake of leaving a young male in with the girls too long and he managed to get 7 of the girls pregnant. So now I have 7 girls that I have no idea when they will be giving birth. I can't believe I did that but things were busy and time just slipped by. Luckily he is from great bloodlines and I was looking forward to his offspring anyway but just not this many girls.


----------



## ChksontheRun (Nov 24, 2010)

I believe it can vary from 1 month to 1 day.  That is what I have read in numerous posts.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 24, 2010)

Ohhh No...Oppsie...well I had one doe bag up a week before she went and another about a month before.  So that may not help you at all.  Im not sure what the "norm" is...I believe it maybe 2 weeks before...but I really dont know for sure?  Thats definatley a guess for me.  But I never had consistency here with bagging...cuz they were all differant.  

Im sorry...That should make life interesting for you to say the least.  Maybe you should get a baby cam for the barn..so you dont miss anyone.

Good luck!!


----------



## lilhill (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine usually start developing an udder about 30 days prior to kidding.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 24, 2010)

lilhill said:
			
		

> Mine usually start developing an udder about 30 days prior to kidding.


Mine, too...


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks, I just wanted some sort of guesstimate. I didn't know if it could be up to 2 months or something. At least I'm getting some sort of sign.


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 24, 2010)

Good to know. I had one start bagging up this week that I didn't even think was bred.   OH man do to goats lie.


----------



## warthog (Nov 24, 2010)

Both mine were about 4/5 weeks before kidding, I did notice with mine that in the last few days they where just happy to laze about and chill, and didn't even want to eat that much.

Hope that maybe of some help, good luck and pictures please when the happy day arrives.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 24, 2010)

I did email the original owner to see if she remembers what Shamise does. This should be a good breeding. Shamise is Buttin' Heads and so is Egor. One of these days I will finish getting pictures up of all the goats and get a kidding schedule going.


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 24, 2010)

We should compare bagging up photos. I'll see if I can get one of mine before it gets to dark today.


----------



## ()relics (Nov 24, 2010)

I agree about 30 days or so you will see the doe start to build an udder, sometimes later in first time fresheners.  I usually can tell the day before my does kid because they start to "seep" from their teats. I am speaking of boer goats, at least my boer goats...No Idea about dairyish does


----------



## helmstead (Nov 24, 2010)

My Nubians, they're a little different...they start to build 2+ months from kidding...teases!


----------



## freemotion (Nov 24, 2010)

How exciting....kidding season is four months away for me, so please post those baby pic for those of us who have to wait!  Better get those heat lamps hung, too, if you use 'em.

I have 6 double-thick fleece baby kid coats almost done, just need to stitch on the velcro.  I'll have 7 when I'm done....remember how cold it was last spring?


----------



## elevan (Nov 24, 2010)

I have experience with one so far ... and she kidded 12 hours after bagging up


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 24, 2010)

Here are a couple pictures of Shamise's udder:













I have also finally got my kidding schedule up on my website. What a job!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh my!  Her back end looks very similar in build to my Brush Creek doe who's sire was Buttin'Heads.  You've got quite the all-star lineup!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, I'm really looking forward to her kids. A daughter from last year did very well in the show ring.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 25, 2010)

I think you still have a wait on your hands...unless she's one of those that udders up suddenly.  

Headed to see the kidding schedule LOL

That linebreeding on Rising Son you have with Surprise Surprise should produce some nice kids!  But, I admit...I can't wait to see Omo's first babies...


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 25, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> I think you still have a wait on your hands...unless she's one of those that udders up suddenly.


Good. I still need to set up kidding pens. Shamise is 6 years old. I suspect she doesn't bag up and give birth quickly. I'm still waiting for a reply from Sue. Hopefully she will remember.

Well, the line breeding with Surprise and Egor wasn't planned but I too am hoping for some really nice kids. I was hoping to breed a couple more girls to Omo but Egor got to them first. That little stinker even found a way to get in and got my 8 month old a few days ago when she was in heat. I wanted to breed her in the spring to Omo and see what mother/daughter would produce from the same male. I guess that will have to be done next year. Unfortunately, Epiphus didn't come into his own until late November and by then everyone was bred. Supposedly he comes from a very slow maturing line so he needed more time than the other boys. But I guess there is always next year.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 25, 2010)

December due dated, she'd have a pretty noticeable udder...mine that I feel will go in December are halfway uddered up - and will probably hold out til late in the month.  If she were here, I'd be guessing Jan/Feb.  

Course...you know what we get for speculating!


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 25, 2010)

Ok, cool. I wasn't sure. She is the first one to show any signs of an udder. Last year I didn't pay attention to their udders since I had a breeding date.

Helmstead - you can also watch for Buttin' Heads Toy Balleoon http://www.ddnigeriangoats.com/WildWindFarm.html     She is also bred to Omo.


----------

